# Looking for land in northern Ozarks of MO



## jane99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Need hill, rocks, water - thanks ... [email protected]


----------



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

Jane, what are you looking for exactly?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeah, "hill, rocks, water" covers a lot of territory!

There is some nice land in this area (north and south of Rt 60). How far north are you looking? East, central, west? Acreage? Buildings?


----------

